# Fresh cut hickory question?



## Motorboat40 (Feb 21, 2020)

I just cut some hickory 2 days ago from a live tree I cut down for my parents, one of the branches one of the branches up at the top of the tree was dead with the bark starting to peel off. Pictures below.
	

		
			
		

		
	











The wood is solid not rotten or anything is rock solid very hard wood, I figured this peice is already season and ready to smoke with just wonder if it's ok to smoke with or if I should just keep buying hickory chunks until all the green wood is season next year?
I cut some into disk that I am going to split into chunks I hope they will be seasoned but August.
	

		
			
		

		
	






And cut some smaller branches too hoping they would season sooner that the full size peices that I split for my offset smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

personally I would give it a shot.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 21, 2020)

^^^^^What he said.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 21, 2020)

Burn it will be fine, the sap is down out iof the tree’s and even the live will work,


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 21, 2020)

D.)  All of the above


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks good to me to use.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 21, 2020)

The dead stuff looks good to go. Also appears you got those yellow belly sap suckers by the rows of holes in the bark.
Even live winter wood has too much moisture to use without some seasoning.  August is a good start to toss on the fire.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 22, 2020)

I cut biscuits similar to yours in mid September and they were ready by Christmas. I kept mine in an area that never gets below about 42-44 degrees however, so ymmv.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 22, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I cut biscuits similar to yours in mid September and they were ready by Christmas. I kept mine in an area that never gets below about 42-44 degrees however, so ymmv.


Cool thats good to know I'm keeping them in my garage so its dry and not as cold as it is outside. I also split the busicuts into 1/4's so maybe will help the drying process. I know everyone says to not use green wood to smoke but my dad used green hickory all the time and his stuff was always amazing I pick his brain all the time for tips. Have smoked with green maple too that I cut a week before cooking with it was very pleased with the results. It did give white smoke at 1st but after about 10in changed to black smoke I guess the moisture finally evaporates while it's on the coals.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 22, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> The dead stuff looks good to go. Also appears you got those yellow belly sap suckers by the rows of holes in the bark.
> Even live winter wood has too much moisture to use without some seasoning.  August is a good start to toss on the fire.


Yes that's the plan that the smaller sticks that were little branches and the disks I cut will be ready by late summer the wood from the trunk I split into regular firewood type logs I will use them next year all the small stuff gives me more than enough to get me through the year.


----------

